# Schlammfressergranulat



## lucky lachs (15. November 2015)

Hallo verehrte Kollegen, 
als ein wahres Wundermittel gegen organischen Schlamm wurde jüngst ein "Schlammfressergranulat" der Fa. Lavaris vorgestellt. 
Das Zeug besteht aus Calciumperoxid und soll durch eine  gegrenzte Dauer Sauerstoff dem Bodenschlamm zuführen. 
Dies soll die Microbiologie anregen und für einen Abbau organischer Stoffe führen. Ein Ausbaggern wäre somit nicht mehr erforderlich. 
Im Gefahrenblatt dieser Chemikalie sind allerdings deutliche Warnhinweise. 
Hat jemand bezüglich der Verträglichkeit zu Flora und Fauna Informationen?
In China gibts das Zeug schon relativ günstig. 
Bitte um kurze Info.
|kopfkrat
Gruß
Lucky Lachs


----------



## BERND2000 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Es gibt viele Wege dem Tiefenwasser Sauerstoff zu zuführen.
Dann wird der Schlamm zersetzt und Nährstoffe wieder freigegeben.
Das Leben explodiert dann, aber ohne bleibende ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung am Grund, wird es wieder zum Schlamm.
Es gibt wohl auch Wege z.B Phosphat dauerhaft zu binden.

So etwas kann dann zunächst auch Pflanzen und Algen verhungern lassen, also die Nahrungskette schädigen.

Ich halte von diesen chemischen Lösungen nicht viel.
Der Wunsch einfache Lösungen zu finden, geht da sicher Hand in Hand, einfach viel Geld zu verdienen.

Es ist teuer und sicher nichts für Laien.
Wobei ich mich als Laie verstehe.

Normal erleben wir draußen ähnliches wenn z.B klares Wasser Wasserpflanzen fördert.
Dann geben die Sauerstoff ab, was dann wieder Schlamm zersetzt und weitere Nährstoffe freisetzt.
Das führt dann wieder zu noch mehr Pflanzen und so weiter.
Die Biomasse explodiert und im Winter wird sie Großteils wieder zum Schlamm.

Ähnliches beobachten wir nach dem Umkippen eines Gewässers. 
Dann wird das Zuviel an Nährstoffen eben später zum Schlamm und nur ein Teil wird wieder in einen Stoffkreislauf aufgenommen.
Das Sterben beim Umkippen, ist vielleicht so etwas wie ein Neustart des Systems.
Der böse Schlamm ein Teil der Lösung, er ist das Depot für das was eben zuviel ist.

 Für Teiche ist so etwas sicher geeignet um Schlamm aufzulösen und die Nährstoffe dann über den Abfluss auszutragen.
 Nur, darf man mit Nährstoffen belastetes Wasser ableiten ?


----------



## Tobi92 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberfranken/inhalt/granulat-gegen-schlamm-hof-104.html

Würde sich schon vielversprechend anhören...

Hast du evtl nen Link zu dem Produkt, welches dir vorschwebt?


----------



## Laichzeit (15. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Calciumperoxid bildet in Wasser eine alkalische Lösung mit Calciumionen und Wasserstoffperoxid.
Wassersoffperoxid ist der Sauerstoffspender für die Mikroorganismen, gleichzeitig jedoch ein Zellgift, deshalb ist es auch gesundheitsschädlich für alle Lebewesen.

Calciumionen bilden mit dem im Wasser gelösten Phosphat schwer lösliche Salze, die sich am Seegrund absetzen.
Leider überwiegt dabei nicht das fast unlösliche Calciumphosphat, sondern Calciumhydrogenphosphat, dass früher oder später wieder in Lösung geht und zu einer Algenblüte führen kann.

Calciumperoxid wirkt ätzend, vor Allem in den Augen und der Lunge, man sollte tunlichst vermeiden, allzu großen Kontakt damit zu haben. 

Leider habe ich keine Praxiserfahrung mit dem Zeug, aber abgesehen vom zusätzlichen Sauerstoff wird es wohl wie Branntkalk wirken.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Mir wurde so etwas auch mal "Auf biologischer Basis" als Versuch angeboten.
Da sollen dann besonders fleißige Mikroorganismen wirken... 
(Also Arten die vielleicht auch mit weniger Sauerstoff auskommen)

Der Haken, die hochgelobten Lebensgemeinschafften stammten aus ganz anderen Teilen der Welt. .
Der Einsatz ist also, ein Freisetzen von unbekannten fremden Lebensformen...
(So etwas gibt es im Zierfischbereich für Jedermann zu kaufen)

Da habe ich nein gesagt, ich kenne ja kaum mehr als die Fischarten, einige Futtertiere und ein wenig vom Grundsatz des Stoffwechsel im Gewässer.
 Wer nun meint das sei wenig, 
 nein das ist vergleichsweise viel, vor allem aber ehrlich.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Ich kenne Schlixx Plus von der Fa. Söll. 
Das haben wir in einem kleinen Teich bereits ausprobiert und die entsprechende Schlammtiefe bei Ausbringung sowie ca.6 Wochen danach gemessen. Der Schlamm ging um ca. 30% zurück.  

Diese Fa. Lavaris ist übrigens genau an der gleichen Adresse ansässig wie die Fa. Söll. Wie diese Firmen im Detail zusammenhängen, weiß ich nicht.

Was man nicht vergessen darf: Man kriegt definitiv nur organisches Material mit irgendwelchen Mitteln weg, anorganisches Material wie z.B. Sand - das bleibt immer zurück, sofern es nicht mechansich entfernt wird.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Franz_16
bringt es auf den Punkt !
Die Wirkung ist Atomaer Sauerstoff der die Bakterien anregt den Schlamm abzubauen !
Es gibt mehrere Firmen die diese Mittel Anbieten, ist aber deas gleiche System !

Es werden hier aber keine fremden Lebensformen eingebracht !


----------



## lucky lachs (21. November 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Vielen Dank Kollegen für die echt informativen Beiträge. 

Eben nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt. 
Habe auch  schon das  absaugen der Schlammschicht erwogen. 
Der Aufwand gegenüber  trockenlegen und ausbaggern ist schon 
beträchtlich geringer. 

Denke mal diese Mittelchen sind eher was für kleine Gartenteiche.

Euch allen vielen Dank.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Hier mal was zu Söll !

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/frankenschau-aktuell/granulat-schlammfrei-see-100.html


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Hab ich mir heute auch angeschaut, Gü. a. Pa  

Die Alternative dazu, die derzeit am Altmühlsee vollzogen wird, ist hier zu sehen:
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/se...l/gunzenhausen-schlamm-bagger-100.html#&time=


----------



## TrevorMcCox (21. März 2016)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Lässt sich das Mittel denn in kleineren Angelteichen einsetzen, ohne dass sich die Fische daran "vergiften". Wir haben ebenfalls ein Schlammproblem im Angelteich und es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer, durch Laubeintrag und Ausscheidungen des Besatzes. Da das Ausbaggern eine sehr kostspielige Lösung ist würden wir gerne Wissen, ob es sich diese Lösung anbieten würde ohne das man den Mitgliedern vom Verzehr der Fische abraten müsste.


----------



## tomry1 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Schlammfressergranulat*

Wäre dieses Granulat eine sinnvolle Alternative zum baggern, würden die Vereine nur Granulat benutzen. Dies ist nicht der Fall! 
1. reduziert das Laub (Bäume am Wasser beseitigen)
2. schaut ob ihr das Gewässer nicht selbst baggern könnt. Bagger kann man sich auch leihen! 
Fischbestand müsste man zwischenzeitlich hältern.


----------

